# NW Florida Lease



## Swamprat (Jul 25, 2005)

1800+- acre still hunt club located in Holmes County, Florida is currently looking for members.

14 members total at 1000.00 per membership. Sign in board with all club stands being first come first served. 6 point or better minimum with doe permits applied for. 2006 will be the first year in the last 7 years that the county will open up turkey hunting for 3 days with one gobbler allowed. Property had a great population last year. Very few if any hogs.

Property consists mainly of planted pines with clearcuts, oak hammocks, cypress and titi bottoms/ponds.  

We have over 15 food plots with more in the future along with a dozen or so club stands. Good road system except for a few bad spots with all roads being gated and locked. No campsite at present. Also do not have water or power.

Great group of guys with not alot of rules, we just like to hunt. Kids are welcome and encouraged to take any deer of any size. Several bucks seen last year that will score in the 130's to 140's.

Need any additional info please call 
Shawn - 850 258-7848
Scott - 850 258-9418
please do not pm me cause i will be working out of town all week


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 25, 2005)

Got an opening for me lol


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 25, 2005)

Guys this is some awesome land!! Was a member last year just a little too far for me and had another lease in GA. Deer all over the place and a great group to hunt with. Better get in on this one while it lasts!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 25, 2005)

*Great Property*

Opportunity to hunt the lease last year and saw plenty of deer in the two days I hunted.
The first morning I had 4 does sneak past me just before legal shooting hours and not long after that a nice 4pt and a button buck fed around my stand for awhile

That afternoon was just as nice, saw some smaller deer feeding along the edge of a clear cut and watched them move on, also saw 6 turkeys that evening

The next morning I had a good 6pt get by me, with out giving me a good shot, it was a big bodied deer with a lot of antler mass, he will be a good one for sure this season

This place is loaded with deer, and turkeys, all the food plots looked to be real good.
So if your looking for a great bunch to hunt with some good land to hunt on, this is the place to be…


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 30, 2005)

Hopefully someone knows somebody looking for a lease in NW Florida.

Forgot to mention that the 1000.00 membership includes the cost of seed for plots. We have tractors with implements, all you need to do is show up to help if you want. Usually there is 3-6 of us doing the work.

The most we had hunting last year on the same day was 8, for the most part it was 3-5 hunters on a Saturday and 1-3 on a Sunday. Plenty of times I had the whole place to myself. With that few hunters and 1800 acres the pressure was minimal.

One of us is available to show the property just about any weekend if you are interested.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 18, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## billy673 (Aug 19, 2005)

sounds nice! wish i could afford it, i'd be ringadinging that phone right now!


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Billy. If you know of anybody let them know about us. 

Still looking for 5 - 6 members. The core group that hunts it, me included had to shell out 1350 a piece just to keep it renewed. Ouch! that hurt. The reason we did so is because of the low member vs acreage and that the place has great potential.

Last year we had the membership at 11 but with so few hunting it (which is a dream in a lot of clubs) we decided to up the membership just to add some pressure to make the deer move some more or at least cover some more territory. Like I said with 1 -5 people hunting 1800 acres the deer had no pressure.

Was there last Sunday afternoon and seen 4 deer and 5 turkeys in the 90 something degree heat along with numerous tracks.


----------



## scshep2002 (Aug 20, 2005)

Last turkeys i saw up there were monsters!!!! Like butterballs!!!!!  I wish i lived closer to join again this year


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 22, 2005)

*Bump*

Great lease indeed!


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 23, 2005)

*come on guys*

where are all those people looking for leases in Florida  

it's a awesome deal, tons of deer and Turkeys, not to many leases you'll find for $1000 in Florida

give these guys a call, It is a great place to hunt


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ttt*

Did I also mention that we a have a primitive weapons season for antlered deer at the end of general gun that runs till February 26th.

Can't beat hunting for deer till almost March.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 7, 2005)

was at the lease this afternoon checking feeders, etc. lot of tracks both deer and turkey. did see 2 bucks, 2 does and 1 fawn. one of the bucks looked like a 4 point that we saw last year that had a lot of mass and was tall racked but very young. now he looks to be a 8 point with the same good mass and tall racked but not wide. the other buck was either a 4 or 6 that was young but might have promise.

we put food plots in last weekend and now are praying for rain.

hopefully someone knows of somebody in this area looking for a lease to join. i know with gas shortages, high prices, etc. that it is not on top of the list but we have a great club with plenty of land, few members, simple rules, and the desire to hunt.


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 9, 2005)

and no Bigfoot sightings to report, so your safe!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bigfoot or not lol Looks like there is going to be one less membership up for grabs after this weekend in GA  Swamprat, i am gonna talk to you tomorrow lol just talked with the boss lady and it look slike a lock!! LOL But I will let you know for sure tomorrow


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 26, 2005)

*still looking*

for a member or two  


it's an awesome property


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks to a banner last few weeks we are now looking for 2 more members. We added 4 in about 10 days  

If anybody knows someone looking for a lease in NW Florida send them my way. Plenty of deer, woods, and 14 members (hopefully) on 1800 +- acres


----------

